# Kondia Mill with VFD - Can I remove the cam used for the clutch  for gear changes



## 4lathe (Nov 18, 2013)

I am still working on getting the Kondia FV-1 into shape and just finished adding the vfd's remote controls. After reading a lot on the clutch and clatter caused by lack of full engagement, I experimented by removing the 2 shoulder screws that ride in the came and just taking the cam off the machine. It is indeed  much quieter and I assume that's because the shoulder screws don't let the clutch come into full engagement.  I'm not sure I understand why this happens but it does quiet the machine significantly. The VFD allows me to get to low speeds without the back gear at all so I was going to leave that cam with it's lever off. Is there a problem with that? thx


----------



## bkcorwin (Nov 18, 2013)

I think there may be a problem with torque at low speeds on the vfd that you would not have if you maintained the ability to engage the back gears.

Sounds like you have at least located the noise in the head to the backgears exclusively?

b


----------



## 4lathe (Nov 18, 2013)

Yes some problems with torque at low speeds but i rarely run the tool rpm below 100 and at the lowest belt setting that's not too low on the frequency of the vfd. The other thing I'm researching right now is how to set torque curve parameters on the vfd for more at low rpm.

- - - Updated - - -

Oh and I forgot to mention that it's not the back gears but rather lack of full engagement of clutch teeth in high gear that causes the noise.
to my original question though- can i just leave the cam ring off permanently?


----------



## trukker (Nov 26, 2013)

I had heard somewhere that at low speeds the motor may be at risk of overheating due to slow fan speed/air flow on the motor.


----------



## 4lathe (Nov 28, 2013)

I've been using it regularly down at 10hz and up to 90 hz and with a good IR thermometer, no more than an a 10degree change in temp. So I'm considering it a viable use case.






trukker said:


> I had heard somewhere that at low speeds the motor may be at risk of overheating due to slow fan speed/air flow on the motor.


----------

